# Game at Pack Shack in Taylor MI



## ilikespikedchains (Sep 22, 2004)

player looking for DM and other players to play at the Pack Shack comic store in Taylor. Any day is fine, preferably on Fridays though.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 25, 2004)

*Hi*

Sounds like you're looking for a game. I live in Dearborn and an currently reassembling a group of players for my campaign.  I just lost 4 players do to scheduling (they were all related and wouldnt play without hte other person).  I pdm an rpg intensive campaign.  If you're interested email me at dm@chrystaria.com. Also check out hte website at www.chrystaria.com i have a manual on there of house rules and such.


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Sep 29, 2004)

didnt work. any other takers?


----------

